# Help id this bike frame



## Old Iron Bob (May 16, 2021)

I picked this up at an estate sale yesterday and need help with brand. It has mostly campy components on it and some newer campy wheels. I found a D stamped on the inside of rear dropout . Maybe a 1972 from looking at serial number on bottom bracket. It’s been repainted so id .  By lugs and fork detail.. Thank you for your help


----------



## Old Iron Bob (May 16, 2021)

More photos


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2021)

@juvela


----------



## juvela (May 16, 2021)

-----

thank you for sharing this interesting find!   

and a good job with the pictures.

definitely french; yes to LXXII as a date

appears it may be a Gitane Super Corsa model; top-of-the-line road machine

there is a wonderful resource here for Gitane bicycle information - _and _it is in english  -





__





						Gitane USA Home Page
					





					www.gitaneusa.com
				




---

regarding the D marking on the dropout:

it is fairly common to see a D or G marking on the dropout of a french produced cycle

the letters usually stand for _droit _and for _gauche_; right and left respectively

however, the D in this case is on the left dropout; on the other hand it is on the _right _side of the left dropout

it may indicate the name of the frame maker...or it could be the mark of an inspector  (pure conjecture on me part)

---

fittings note -

wheels, pedals, brake levers, shift levers and bar add-ons are the most obvious non-original bits

the water bottle mount is a post-factory feature and was placed higher than anyone in the trade would make it; may have been accomplished with rivnuts

---

safety tip -

stem looks to be mounted too high for safety; there should be at least seven cm's engaged down inside the steerer.  suggest you not permit anyone to operate the bicycle until it is lowered.

-----


----------



## Old Iron Bob (May 16, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

